# Is my Hamilton Khaki Field Fake?



## CyberPlatypus (Sep 27, 2020)

Hey all, this is my first post so please let me know if I'm not following etiquette or if there is a better forum for this. However, I recently bought a Hamilton Khaki Field reference H70455533, and noticed that the dial seems different than other watches with the same reference. Images are at the end of the post. My watch appears to have two ticks between each seconds marker, while other models seem to have four. The pattern around the "swiss made" marker at the bottom also appears to be different. Does anyone have any possible explanation for this?

In addition to this, my model has a reference number "H704551" on the back. I cannot for the life of me find any other Hamilton watch with that reference number on the back. Every other Khaki Automatic 38mm seems to have "H704450." Could this be related?

I have also noticed that my watch strap is missing one number in its reference. From the Hamilton website, the strap should be reference H6007041041. However, my watch strap has reference H600704104, missing that last 1 compared to the reference on Hamilton's website.

Front and back images of my watch and its strap are here:


http://imgur.com/a/lbof7Nd


For reference, this reddit post has an image from another Khaki Field Automatic 38mm:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/e00k7k
. You can clearly see four ticks between each seconds marker and a different pattern around the "swiss made" text at the bottom.

Could someone please help me sort this out? Thank you.

EDIT: blacked out the serial number

EDIT 2: I forgot to mention, though I don't know how relevant it is, but my watch is about -1.5 s per day. That seems like pretty good accuracy to me, so I would think that it would point to a high quality movement.


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

Yours appears to look eggactly like mine...


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Looks like mine too. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## CyberPlatypus (Sep 27, 2020)

stbob said:


> Yours appears to look eggactly like mine...


Thank you for the response! I do notice a different however. My dial has two ticks between the second markers while yours has four. This is what I am curious about.


----------



## CyberPlatypus (Sep 27, 2020)

maguirejp said:


> Looks like mine too. Cheers from Calgary, Canada
> View attachment 15472266


Thank you for the response! I do notice a different however. My dial has two ticks between the second markers while yours has four. This is what I am curious about.


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

You should call Hamilton tomorrow and give them the serial number. Then, you'll know.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks authentic


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

I hadn’t noticed that. Hopean expert chimes in. Cheers.


----------



## CyberPlatypus (Sep 27, 2020)

CSG said:


> You should call Hamilton tomorrow and give them the serial number. Then, you'll know.


Thanks for the advice! However, as my watch came from a grey market dealer, I am not entirely sure where to find the serial number. There appears to be a nine digit code on the back of my watch made up of random letters and numbers. (see the pictures here)


http://imgur.com/a/lbof7Nd

Could this be the serial number?


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

CyberPlatypus said:


> Thank you for the response! I do notice a different however. My dial has two ticks between the second markers while yours has four. This is what I am curious about.


is your watch a 38 or a 48mm, mines a 38...


----------



## CyberPlatypus (Sep 27, 2020)

stbob said:


> is your watch a 38 or a 48mm, mines a 38...


38 mm


----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

Mine from jomashop has the two ticks in between the second markers like yours. I would be incredibly surprised if they were selling fakes


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

stbob said:


> Yours appears to look eggactly like mine...





maguirejp said:


> Looks like mine too. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


This was posted by CyberPlatypus. I repost here for clarity. As you can see, the sub second markers are different from your watches.


----------



## OnlyOneMore (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm not sure if it helps or not, but the Khaki Titanium only has 2 "ticks"


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

I find it hard that anybody would replicate a Hamilton to sell vs. replicating something with much more return. I think the watch looks authentic and I've had a few Hammy's in the past.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

DonQuixote said:


> I find it hard that anybody would replicate a Hamilton to sell vs. replicating something with much more return. I think the watch looks authentic and I've had a few Hammy's in the past.


This pops up in every "is this fake" thread and has already been debunked many times. They fake $15 Casios. Someone sees a profit in counterfeiting inexpensive watches, so it happens.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

DonQuixote said:


> I find it hard that anybody would replicate a Hamilton to sell vs. replicating something with much more return.


That's never a good reason to think something is real... there are fake Seiko 5's out there... it's also about how easy they are to make/fake/get/sell....


----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

OP does yours have the pointy H on the crown? The older versions have a block letter H but the newer ones have the retro pointy H. Maybe the newer point H models have the two ticks between the markers?


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

DonQuixote said:


> I find it hard that anybody would replicate a Hamilton to sell vs. replicating something with much more return. I think the watch looks authentic and I've had a few Hammy's in the past.


idk, counterfeiters probably make more money faking gshocks than luxury brands because more people are duped into buying cheap gshocks thinking they are authentic than luxury brands.


----------



## CyberPlatypus (Sep 27, 2020)

askinanight said:


> OP does yours have the pointy H on the crown? The older versions have a block letter H but the newer ones have the retro pointy H. Maybe the newer point H models have the two ticks between the markers?


Pointy H. Yeah, I thought that at first too, but I've looked at a lot of watches with this reference, including newer ones, and I can't find another with two ticks (except for yours I suppose). Does your watch also have the reference H704551 on the back?


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Could it be Hamilton changed to "two ticks" when they introduced the Powermatic with reduced beat rate? The Powermatic seconds hand advances 6 times/sec, so 2 beats per tick mark.


----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

GregoryD said:


> Could it be Hamilton changed to "two ticks" when they introduced the Powermatic with reduced beat rate? The Powermatic seconds hand advances 6 times/sec, so 2 beats per tick mark.


----------



## Meanoldmanning (Dec 12, 2017)

DonQuixote said:


> I find it hard that anybody would replicate a Hamilton to sell vs. replicating something with much more return. I think the watch looks authentic and I've had a few Hammy's in the past.


People replicate/counterfeit the Seiko SKX series if that tells you anything

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

CyberPlatypus said:


> Pointy H. Yeah, I thought that at first too, but I've looked at a lot of watches with this reference, including newer ones, and I can't find another with two ticks (except for yours I suppose). Does your watch also have the reference H704551 on the back?


Yes same reference as yours. I bought mine new from Jomashop approx. 2 months ago


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

OP

You need to post more pictures if you need assistance.

Pictures of the back, sides, crown etc will assist.

As somebody else pointed out, the titanium variant has only 2 markers between 5 second increments, so if your case says Titanium, you're safe.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

CyberPlatypus said:


> Thanks for the advice! However, as my watch came from a grey market dealer, I am not entirely sure where to find the serial number. There appears to be a nine digit code on the back of my watch made up of random letters and numbers. (see the pictures here)
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/PvXcrRz
> ...


This is not your serial number, this is the SKU, the reference number, for your strap: H6007041041. As for the difference in the numbers between these two straps, it probably has to do with the case back number, see the next paragraph on a discussion of the case back numbers - just remember, with Hamilton's OEM straps, they are matched to the case back number to ensure the correct fit between the lugs and the casing itself.

As for your case back number being H704551 and not H704550, taking an educated guess, I would say the reason as to why your case back number contains a "1" and not a "0" for the last digit, would be the case backs which have a serial number inscribed are "H704551" and the case backs that do not have a serial number inscribed-which would be the ones from produced in previous years-had "H704550" inscribed on the case backs. Note: Hamilton has only recently been inscribing the serial numbers on all their watches in the last year or so.

As for your watch's serial number, it does have one as shown in one of your pictures - it the alpha/numeric number on your case back. I would also suggest blacking out your serial number if you post it on the media for reasons I will not go into.

As for the two ticks between each second and four ticks between each second, I would not worry about it. Again taking an educated guess, I would say that Hamilton's older dial inventory for this model has been depleted and replaced with a new dial inventory that represents more accurately the current beat rate for the second hand of its H-10 movements and not the old ETA 2482-2 movements.

Finally, welcome to the world of Hamilton.


----------



## CyberPlatypus (Sep 27, 2020)

NC_Hager626 said:


> This is not your serial number, this is the SKU, the reference number, for your strap: H6007041041. As for the difference in the numbers between these two straps, it probably has to do with the case back number, see the next paragraph on a discussion of the case back numbers - just remember, with Hamilton's OEM straps, they are matched to the case back number to ensure the correct fit between the lugs and the casing itself.
> 
> As for your case back number being H704551 and not H704550, taking an educated guess, I would say the reason as to why your case back number contains a "1" and not a "0" for the last digit, would be the case backs which have a serial number inscribed are "H704551" and the case backs that do not have a serial number inscribed-which would be the ones from produced in previous years-had "H704550" inscribed on the case backs. Note: Hamilton has only recently been inscribing the serial numbers on all their watches in the last year or so.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the lengthy reply and the advice! I replaced my the original picture I had of the my case back with a version where the serial number is blacked out (though Watchuseek seems to not be changing the original image in people's replies). That all makes sense. I'll probably give a call to Hamilton tomorrow. Since I have the serial number, I hope that they'll be able to confirm everything that was said in this thread and put my mind at ease.


----------



## bob_sacamano (Mar 3, 2019)

NC_Hager626 said:


> I would also suggest blacking out your serial number if you post it on the media for reasons I will not go into.


I gotta ask...what are the reasons?


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

bob_sacamano said:


> I gotta ask...what are the reasons?


He thinks counterfeiters in china will use that serial number on their fakes. Then the authentic watch with that number becomes worthless.


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

NC_Hager626 said:


> As for the two ticks between each second and four ticks between each second, I would not worry about it. Again taking an educated guess, I would say that Hamilton's older dial inventory for this model has been depleted and replaced with a new dial inventory that represents more accurately the current beat rate for the second hand of its H-10 movements and not the old ETA 2482-2 movements.


Every single one of the newest KFA pics on Hamilton's site all have the 4 tick dials though...


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Evil Minion said:


> Every single one of the newest KFA pics on Hamilton's site all have the 4 tick dials though...


It's not likely that they'd go an update every photo (or any photo) with a minor dial change.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Evil Minion said:


> Every single one of the newest KFA pics on Hamilton's site all have the 4 tick dials though...


Actually, if you look at the photo in post #13, you will see there are two tick marks between the minute markers.

I just finished examining my Khaki Field day date (H70505833), which I bought a few years back and has an H-30 movement, and it has three tick marks between the minute makers. Whereas the H70505833 photo on Hamilton's website has two tick marks - Hamilton obviously has updated the dial, along with an updated photo for their website, for this model as well.


----------



## bob_sacamano (Mar 3, 2019)

92gli said:


> He thinks counterfeiters in china will use that serial number on their fakes. Then the authentic watch with that number becomes worthless.


I'm no expert on the counterfeiting market, but that doesn't really make sense to me. Surely counterfeiters have at least one authentic example as a model for their counterfeits that they can copy a serial number from. They could also find serial number range lists for a lot of watches online and randomize based on those or just make something up. Heck, they could even go to a dealer posing as a shopper and collect serial numbers. I can't see counterfeiters scouring online forums just hoping to find pictures of a particular brand and model so they can get a serial number to copy.


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

NC_Hager626 said:


> Actually, if you look at the photo in post #13, you will see there are two tick marks between the minute markers.
> 
> I just finished examining my Khaki Field day date (H70505833), which I bought a few years back and has an H-30 movement, and it has three tick marks between the minute makers. Whereas the H70505833 photo on Hamilton's website has two tick marks - Hamilton obviously has updated the dial, along with an updated photo for their website, for this model as well.


... the photo in post #13 is the OP's photo reposted by another user. Of course it only has the 2 tick marks! lol
Did you mean post #14? If so, that's the titanium model, an entirely separate thing from what the OP has and what the question is.
Same as your watch, an entirely different watch than the discussion.
Also not sure what Hamilton site you're looking at, but on the *actual *Hamilton site H70505833 has 3 tick marks between larger markers, just like yours... Look again



dbostedo said:


> It's not likely that they'd go an update every photo (or any photo) with a minor dial change.


I'd be inclined to believe that if I could find a single other pic online of this watch with fewer numbers of tick marks, or that model code, aside from one sketchy for-sale site with one listing with potato quality pictures here where it even looks like it has the full 4 tick marks, not 2...
Unless Hamilton _just now_ updated it, and not a single person other than the OP bought one to take pics of... You'd think there would be more pics somewhere online.
It's definitely a newer one as it has the laser adjusted balance wheel, without an adjustment screw like other ETAs in this line.

Easiest to do it to call Hamilton has has been said a few times already. I've used them in the past trying to find info on older models for authenticity and they were very helpful and responsive.
Most likely this is some obscure European/Asian market version they did in one country somewhere, so there are very few of them out there.

I don't think it's fake, but very curious what it actually is!
I really like the way it looks with fewer marks


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Evil Minion said:


> Also not sure what Hamilton site you're looking at, but on the *actual *Hamilton site H70505833 has 3 tick marks between larger markers, just like yours... Look again


I know what I saw this morning on the English Canadian site. BTW, I wish that Hamilton would make the English and French Canadian websites consistent when showcasing what models are being offered, along with removing the two phrases: "incl. VAT" and " TVA incl. " next to the RRP/PPC. This is totally inaccurate. The MSRP/RRP/PPC is what the price is before paying for the item in Canada. Afterwhich, the HST or GST/PST is *then* calculated and added to the overall cost for the said item.

I will look again after the sale of the H70505833 (the model with three three tick marks between the minute markers), which I only discovered was on sale through my AD this afternoon. It seems that Hamilton, through its AD channels, is having a sale on certain select models at this time. In all probability, they are clearing out their old inventory models and making way for their new inventory models.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

bob_sacamano said:


> I'm no expert on the counterfeiting market, but that doesn't really make sense to me. Surely counterfeiters have at least one authentic example as a model for their counterfeits that they can copy a serial number from. They could also find serial number range lists for a lot of watches online and randomize based on those or just make something up. Heck, they could even go to a dealer posing as a shopper and collect serial numbers. I can't see counterfeiters scouring online forums just hoping to find pictures of a particular brand and model so they can get a serial number to copy.


I know it doesn't make sense. And I agree with you that the factories that copy watches would likely have an original to benchmark. But the thing I said gained traction a few years ago when the second gen Omega planet ocean came out. All the early fakes had the same serial number, and I assume, someone had the real watch with that number and could never sell it. 
In some cases sellers of high end watches obscure the serial numbers so the dealer they bought it from doesn't find out that they're flipping the watch for profit.


----------



## CyberPlatypus (Sep 27, 2020)

Update y'all! After getting in contact with Hamilton, it looks like my watch is indeed authentic. The serial number checks out. Everyone who said that they updated the dial to correspond to the lower beat rate of the new movement was right on the money, and they should be updating the website with new photos eventually.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

CyberPlatypus said:


> Update y'all! After getting in contact with Hamilton, it looks like my watch is indeed authentic. The serial number checks out. Everyone who said that they updated the dial to correspond to the lower beat rate of the new movement was right on the money, and they should be updating the website with new photos eventually.


Good to hear. As for them updating their photos. The morning I say an updated photo of the Hamilton Khaki Field Day Date (H70505833), I also saw what would possibly be the updated price in Canadian dollars. Other than the cost of living/production adjustment to the model's price, the only other thing that could augment the price increase would be the possibility of the H-30 movement (along with their other H-non-chronograph movements ) has been updated to include the Nivachron hairspring for greater resistance to magnetism. Note: It will be their chronograph H-movements that will receive the silicon hairspring.









Business News: Swatch Group to Equip All Watches with Antimagnetic Hairsprings | SJX Watches


Starting with Nivachron in the Swatch Sistem51.




watchesbysjx.com


----------



## Willblast (Apr 21, 2021)

CyberPlatypus said:


> Update y'all! After getting in contact with Hamilton, it looks like my watch is indeed authentic. The serial number checks out. Everyone who said that they updated the dial to correspond to the lower beat rate of the new movement was right on the money, and they should be updating the website with new photos eventually.


So glad to hear that! I have exactly the same watch, and exactly the same serial number and everything. I was wondering that myself. Came with everything including a tag from the store with the other serial number on it. Quality of it is fabulous, so I couldn't imagine that it was fake... Thanks for investigating


----------



## J_Bender85 (Sep 23, 2021)

So a fake strap on a real watch?


----------



## kevskr02 (10 mo ago)

I think I found a way to tell on the fakes. There is a small detail on the back.


----------



## dacd4134 (Dec 8, 2021)

kevskr02 said:


> I think I found a way to tell on the fakes. There is a small detail on the back.


The newer versions have a different rotor altogether though, so this trick won't work.









Also, sorry to reply to a thread that had already been solved, but I wanted to address the images above for other's information.


----------

